# Probleme air video ...



## lmmm (15 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
heureux prioprietaire d un  ipad,j ai voulu essayer air video,on m en avait dit le plus grand bien,j ai donc téléchargé l appli  + air video server (2-2-7u1) sur l imac ...

Mais des l ouverture du logiciel,il m annonce :  "communication error" et " error occured while communicating with server : (nul) ... alors qu il semble quand meme avoir repéré l'imac ...

Je ne sais pas trop quoi en penser : un probleme dans les paramétrages de free urait il une relation ?

si quelqu un a eu le meme probleme ?


----------



## fairway (15 Juin 2010)

Question bete : as tu ouvert Air Video sur ton Imac et bien entendu laissé l'Imac allumé ?


----------



## lmmm (15 Juin 2010)

Merci d essayer de m aider ,
L iMac est bien allumé,et j ai bien double clique sur air video server,par contre rien d autre n apparait sur l ecran de l iMac : aucun  reglage ou parametrage,est ce normal ? j ai acces a aucune fonction sur air video server ???
Après vérification,j ai bien l impression que le problème vient du serveur sur l iMac . Je l ai desinstalle reinstalle plusieurs fois,rien n y fait :quand je l ouvre,il ne se passe rien,je n ai pas la main . C est très bizarre ...
Ps :je précise que je suis sous iMac Intel .


----------



## sharky (15 Juin 2010)

Ma réponse ne va pas vraiment t'aider mais perso je n'ai jamais réussi à faire fonctionner un soft de ce genre sur Mac, que ce soit pour communiquer avec mes consoles ou maintenant l'iPad avec Air Video, alors que sous un vieux PC ca fonctionne toujours. Je me méfie que ce soit le Firewall du Mac qui brouille cela mais je n'ai jamais réussir à autoriser quoique ce soit. Bon on va dire que ca a un côté rassurant, on est bien protégé


----------



## lmmm (15 Juin 2010)

C est vrai qu entre le pare-feu du Mac et les réglages pas clairs de FREE,c est pas évident,mais je pense que certains dans cette config,ont réussi .


----------



## lmmm (15 Juin 2010)

bon,ben,je ne sais pas trop pourquoi,mais,j ai reinstallé une enieme fois le serveur et maintenant ca marche nickel ...
bizarre mais cool ...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h21 ----------

Je me reponds a moi meme : je me suis peut etre rejouis trop vite,j arrive bien maintenant a activer les parametrages sur le serveur mais 1 fois sur 2 voir plus, l ipad reconnait l imac mais m envoie ce message d 'erreur : communication error with servor (null) ...
si quelqu un a deja eu ce probleme ...


----------



## ZePoupi (17 Juin 2010)

Bizarre, moi, auncun problème, j'ai un iMac 24" et j'utilise Air vidéo tous les jours!  ...
As-tu mis le partage de fichier sur ton iMac (en fait, je ne sais pas si cela est nécessaire pour Air Vidéo). Et as-tu choisi un répertoire de partage depuis Air vidéo? 

Voilou!


----------



## bugman (17 Juin 2010)

Sur le serveur :

Server Running sur YES ?
Dans remote tu as Enable acces from internet à cocher. Fait ?
En dessous le PIN (à noter pour reporter sur l'iPad)
Dans Shared folders, tu ajoutes un dossier à partager (ou une playlist iTunes, ça fonctionne tres bien avec les clips)

Dans les préférences (Mac) :

Partage internet coché ? (pour le wifi (airport))

Sur l'iPod :

Dans l'application (Air Video) :
clique sur le petit "+"
premier choix "Enter server PIN" (là tu mets le PIN que l'on a trouvé tt à l'heure sur le serveur)

Et normalement ça roule tout seul. 
(regarde également si tu ne dois pas ouvrir un port selon ta configuration (sur le Mac ou la Box))


----------



## lmmm (18 Juin 2010)

Merci pour ces infos,je vais vérifier si mes reglages sont les memes ...
Mais,juste pour infos,air video a l air de bien marcher maintenant, quand je l ouvre pour la 1ere fois mais si je quitte et veut le relancer plus tard,ben la,il veut plus rien entendre,je suis obligé de faire redemarrer l imac pour que cela remarche a nouveau,c est quand meme etrange ,non ?


----------



## lmmm (20 Juin 2010)

Pour clore le sujet,merci a Bugman,il fallait bien faire exactement selon tes recommandations,et maintenant cela arche impec ...
merci encore


----------



## bugman (21 Juin 2010)

Au plaisir !


----------



## littlepoupey84 (31 Mai 2011)

Bonjour, je viens d'acheter un ipad et je n'arrive pas a me servir de Air video Server, je n'arrive pas a mettre des films dans cette application. Pourriez vous m'aider un peu s'il vous plait . Merci


----------

